# Gmk @ Batz Hinterland Brew Day 23rd



## Batz (10/7/05)

Guys
Can I get an idea of numbers for this please.

I have had a few new brewers express interest in joining us.

Batz


----------



## PeterS (10/7/05)

Batz said:


> Guys
> Can I get an idea of numbers for this please.
> 
> I have had a few new brewers express interest in joining us.
> ...


 
I'm in Batz if you can reserve a bit of floor space for overnight accommodation. Send me a PM re location etc.

PeterS...


----------



## nonicman (11/7/05)

Still coming.


----------



## Batz (11/7/05)

Ok guys

It's easy to find , it's right here

Batz


----------



## pint of lager (11/7/05)

If you look closely, you can see Batz stirring the mash tun.


----------



## Batz (11/7/05)

Hello??

Anyone else??

And did anyone get Kennys mobile number?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (11/7/05)

Batz said:


> Hello??
> 
> Anyone else??
> 
> ...



I'm confirming Batz.I am still bringing a single & a double air mattress along for use if needed. Are we still to bring $$$'s for the tucker? :blink: 
About your pic above. The big Sunday winds have bent your TV antenna.


----------



## jgriffin (11/7/05)

Sorry can't make it. Just found out i need to spend the weekend rebuilding a Citrix farm after somone decided to make the pilot farm live.


----------



## Hoops (11/7/05)

Yep I'm still keen Batz.
Hopefully should have a 3Gal keg of Amarillo APA to bring along

Hoops


----------



## Batz (12/7/05)

Sounds great Hoops

I'll have my Alt and Smoked Porter on tap

Batz


----------



## nonicman (12/7/05)

Temple of Seth indicated that he maybe coming.

Temple of Seth?


----------



## Ross (12/7/05)

nonicman said:


> Temple of Seth indicated that he maybe coming.
> 
> Temple of Seth?
> [post="66926"][/post]​



I think he needed a lift from someone to get there...


----------



## mobrien (12/7/05)

I'm working on trying to get there - problem is were moving soon after... I really want to go as I have an AG setup to pickup! 

Batz, can I let you know in a few days - we need to see how the packing goes...

Matt


----------



## Batz (15/7/05)

Instructions on how to find Batz Brewery sent too

GMK
Peter Shane
nonicman
Tidalpete
Hoops

See you Saturday 23rd

Batz


----------



## Batz (17/7/05)

Batz said:


> Instructions on how to find Batz Brewery sent too
> 
> GMK
> Peter Shane
> ...



And AndewQLD

Have I missed anyone?

And don't forget the yeast swap if your interested

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/7/05)

Ok it's tomorrow does everyone know how to find the place?

I have rang the transport company regards the malt and they tell me it will be here this afternoon.

I have bought Pomona bakery pies,pasties and sausage rolls for lunch so don't bring anything , tea I have Pomona butcher gold medal sausages , chicken and rib fillet steak !
Brekky bacon, eggs and hash browns


Cheers Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/05)

Sound great Batz, and I'm starving too  , I'm going to bring a few bottles to taste, APA, Pilsner and choc porter.
Can't wait.

Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## Batz (22/7/05)

Guys there are 3 spare beds , two doubles and a single
We will work out who is sleeping where later , I have had emails about blokes with crook backs 
Could those who do not mind sleeping on the floor bring a sleeping bag and pillow please

Batz


----------



## ozbrewer (22/7/05)

damm soundls like a good day, think of me, ill be slaving infornt of a hot pizza oven all night........



whats that 4 family pizzas delivered to batz place......ill go


----------



## PeterS (22/7/05)

ozbrewer said:


> damm soundls like a good day, think of me, ill be slaving infornt of a hot pizza oven all night........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All donations gratefully received. I am going up there, where do I pick up your contributions for about 8 to 10?. Can pick it up on Friday night and I am sure it will still taste good heated up on Saturday. Your name will be added to the legend.

:beer:


----------



## ozbrewer (22/7/05)

Peter Shane said:


> ozbrewer said:
> 
> 
> > damm soundls like a good day, think of me, ill be slaving infornt of a hot pizza oven all night........
> ...





Im sure i can do that........pm me and ill give you the shop adress


----------



## Batz (22/7/05)

You blokes who want some phos. acid of me , any chance of bringing an empty bottle?


Pizza !!  

Legend Oz !  

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/05)

Whats the phos acid used for?


----------



## ozbrewer (22/7/05)

or if anyone else is heading via the nothern suburbs, the address is shop 4/27 zammit rd deception bay, heading north go past anzac ave turn off, then there is a Deception bay turn off, can remember the name of the turn off but its the one after anzac av, follow it for a few km, till you get to mc donalds, turn left, fisr set of lights is zammit rd, turn right, youll see the shop about 500mtrs on the left....more than happy to send some pizza up........if you want to call ahead prior the phone number is 38886061, tell the girl that answers that there for batz brew day


----------



## Batz (22/7/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Whats the phos acid used for?
> [post="68150"][/post]​



It's a sanitizer

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/05)

Has the grain arrived yet Batz?

Andrew


----------



## Batz (22/7/05)

No grain by the looks of it 5.20 pm 
I can't see anyone delivering out here at this time :angry: 

AndrewQld you still coming down?

I have too make a trip too Brissy on Thursday does someone live near the airport I could drop off the grain there?

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (22/7/05)

Batz said:


> No grain by the looks of it 5.20 pm
> I can't see anyone delivering out here at this time :angry:
> 
> AndrewQld you still coming down?
> ...




If no one is closer I am at chermside, your welcome to drop grain off at my house for others to pick up. I work from home so it's not too much trouble for people to come and collect their grain...


----------



## Hoops (22/7/05)

I'm only a bit further out than Chermside but if you need somewhere for the grain I am willing to put my hand up,

and Oz I can always stop in by your place tommorow if wanted.

Hoops


----------



## Batz (22/7/05)

Ok will can work that out at the piss up ...oh I mean brew day :beer: 

batz


----------



## PeterS (22/7/05)

Hoops said:


> and Oz I can always stop in by your place tommorow if wanted.
> 
> Hoops
> [post="68183"][/post]​



No need to Hoops. I picked up the goodies tonight. Thanks go to ozbrewer.

:beer: 
PeterS


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/05)

three cheers to Ozbrewer, mmm PIZZA :beer: :beer: :beer: 

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (23/7/05)

Batz said:


> Ok will can work that out at the piss up ...oh I mean brew day :beer:
> 
> batz
> [post="68194"][/post]​



On my way right now for the Big Brew Day
And also to meet old GMK

It rhymes B) 

:beer:


----------



## ozbrewer (23/7/05)

any update on the grain....did it arrive?


----------



## Ross (23/7/05)

Have a great day guys :beer:

on rechecking the time - hope you're having a great one....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/7/05)

Looking forward to the report and pics guys ...
why is far north qld so FARRRR away  I would love to attend a full on brew day with a few of you guys one day ....

Cheers fnqbunyip...


----------



## Batz (24/7/05)

Wonderful brew day

Great company

Thanks for coming guys and thanks also too ozbrewer who could not make it but supplied very nice pizzas.

It was good to catch up with fellow AHB members and put names to faces.

Exellent beers were drank throughout the day and night , perhaps a few too many by the look of us in the morning.

I hope you enjoyed yourself GMK , did you make any sales? 

Batz

First photo left to right
Hoops,AndrewQld,GMK (old Kenny),Peter Shane and Tidalpete


----------



## Hoops (24/7/05)

Ok - sitting at Hoops house at the moment - getting my Mag stirrer going.

Greta spot u have up there Batz - Brew Day and Hospitality was most excellent.

We all had a very good day - Thanks very much.

No sales - but then there is allways next time.. 

GMK


----------



## TidalPete (24/7/05)

Hoops said:


> Ok - sitting at Hoops house at the moment - getting my Mag stirrer going.
> 
> Greta spot u have up there Batz - Brew Day and Hospitality was most excellent.
> 
> ...



An excellent location, an excellent host & an excellent time with great blokes. :super: What more could you want on a Big Brew Day? Great to meet everyone & learn a bit. Pass the asprin please.

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/7/05)

Thanks Batz
What a great day and night, the friendliest bunch of blokes I have ever met. A range of beers to put a micro brewery to shame and the quality was excellent  .




Hoops brought a mini keg of an excellent APA using amarillo hops, and I am converted :chug: , TidalPete surprised us all with a knockout chilli beer that is still burning whenever I sit down , GMK produced a Barley wine at 10% that was smooth and creamy and very alcoholicy yumm , and also a nice cider. Peter shane gave us a look into the past with a very tasty 60s ale useing all POR, whoever thinks that POR is not a good hop should try this beer. Batz produced a very nice dry Alt that went down a treat but the beer of the day for me was his Smoked Porter, I have never been keen on the thought of a smoked beer but this one was a real treat B) . The mash went down as smooth as you could want and Batz's brewing equipement and skills are amazing.

I have to say that I learnt more in one day by getting together with a bunch of dedicated brewers than I could learn any other way, And all of these guys had something to contribute to the knowledge pool. It was a great experience.A big thanks to Ozbrewer, if your beers are as good as your pizzas, then your a masterbrewer.

Finally a big thanks to Mrs Batz, who managed to put up with 6 boozy brewers and still be smiling in the morning, wonderfull hospitality  .

More pics to come.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/7/05)

here's a pic of Batz playing with his bum nuts (eggs)


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/7/05)

And one of Hoops kissing his girl friend??


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/7/05)

GMK asking if he can buy/have the coopers products (there his favorite)  



Have a safe trip home mate.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/7/05)

The morning after, and believe me I was looking worse.


----------



## Ross (24/7/05)

Real disappointed I missed out on this one, but raised several glasses to you all from Sunny England...

Looks like Batz has set the standard - only hope I can match his hospitallity on the 3rd December when we have a brew day & Xmas case swap at my place.

All invited, even if you're not joining in the case swap - so get clearence from your loved ones nice & early...


----------



## GMK (29/7/05)

Thanks Batz....

The brew day was fantastic - you have a really nice place and the hospitality shown by you and your lovely wife was all first rate.

Hoops has a Barley Wine for Ozbrewer as a thank you for supplying the pizzas.
Hoops also has your large "BrewInn Barossa Sticker"

Will catch up again next i am up or you are down here in Adelaide.

Thanks - had a great time time with great bunch of blokes.


----------

